# German ale yeast 1007



## RobjF (20/9/14)

Hey guy. I'm planning brewing a Alt in the coming days and going to use German ale 1007 wyeast. Never used it before and it seems to have a really wide fermentation temperature range. Has anyone used this yeast before. Not sure what temp to ferment at and was looking for some feed back or advice. 
Cheers Rob.


----------



## mje1980 (20/9/14)

Ferment it cool, 15 or even less. It's pretty damn clean and seems to accentuate malt. Never used it for an alt but it's a great strain. Great for blondes and faux lagers. Probably APAs etc if you were keen.


----------



## going down a hill (20/9/14)

Its a great yeast, I have a second gen of it doing its thing atm in an alt. the last time i used it, I pitched at 14 and slowly brought it up to around 16. Make sure you leave some head space for the krausen, it can go nuts.


----------



## going down a hill (20/9/14)

This is what I came across this morning when I opened the fermenting fridge, it will most likely get bigger than this. 

If you do ferment cool, make sure you have 300billion cells or more. Its one of those hybrid temps, don't treat it like a normal ale yeast.


----------



## Weizguy (20/9/14)

It's a great utility yeast, where you don't want a lot of yeast contribution, IMO.

I have a few old recipes for fruit beers that use W1007.

About to use it in an Alt, and have previously made a Kölsch with it.

Temp control will help this Rhenish ale yeast produce the flavours you want.


----------



## manticle (20/9/14)

Love it but as mentioned above - keep it cool. I aim for 14 which means my wort starts around 11.5.
Krausen is big and persistent - be patient, lager 2-3 weeks minimum and you will be rewarded.


----------



## Markbeer (20/9/14)

It reputedly is the same strain as k-97 dry yeast from fermentis.

Produces sulfur and has krausen that hangs around for a long time.

Cold conditioning drops it out and leaves a beautifully delicate malty ale.


----------



## Vini2ton (21/9/14)

going down a hill said:


> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1411175359.457401.jpg
> This is what I came across this morning when I opened the fermenting fridge, it will most likely get bigger than this.
> 
> If you do ferment cool, make sure you have 300billion cells or more. Its one of those hybrid temps, don't treat it like a normal ale yeast.


That glass thing in the pic? I love it What is it?


----------



## going down a hill (21/9/14)

Vini2ton said:


> That glass thing in the pic? I love it What is it?


It's a demijohn, they are traditionally made for fermenting wine. They are beautiful to look at while fermentation is in full flight, so much activity that you don't see with buckets. Only down side is they break if you don"t look after them with kit gloves.


----------



## RobjF (21/9/14)

I have a good mate who use wine demijohns as well but he's taken it one step further and inverted it using like a conical fermenter. I do call him the mad professor.


----------

